# guyana, suriname, french guiana



## osmaryhernandez

if someone from central america or peru wanted to move to either guyana, suriname, or french guiana, would these three countries be safe enough to live in or are they extremely dangerous like syria, iran, iraq? why have many people told me that these three countries that are right next to venezuela and above brazil are very dangerous and not recommended to visit let alone immigrate to? why have many people told me that its not a good idea to immigrate to guyana or suriname??? why is that? why would that be the case???? can someone shed some new light here? rsvp. thank you.


----------

